# Melatonin and amino Acids



## Mr. P (Jul 15, 2007)

Well,

I found out the hard way not to take melatonin when depressed. Although it did help me sleep I was in a different world the next day. I looked at the bottle again and it said somehting ti the effect of "do not take if being treated for depression". Also, the bottle of amino acids at vitamin shoppe had a warning for anyone being treated for depression or taking MAOI's. Why is that?

I decided to buy a protein shake with all the amino acids and give it a try.


----------

